# chapparal screen press any good??



## SOBER (Aug 6, 2007)

i have a chance to get a chapparal 6 color press for cheap...just want to know if they are any good....any help please


----------



## OnTheSand (Nov 25, 2008)

go ahead and buy it ... i have a chaparel 6/6 use it every day for the last 5 years with no problems at all! also alot of specialty pallets are available from action enginnering that will fit this machine unlike harco or lawson machines which are more restricted!


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Sober

You'll also find that some of the press parts, components, and hardware are still available from Workhorse Products in Phoenix, AZ

Happy trails!


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a 6x6 chaperel and use it every day!!!!
Its been a steady workhorse that I can depend on to hold regisrtation. Mine has side clamps so using oversized screens is a no-no. but thats what my Hopkins are used for.


----------



## SOBER (Aug 6, 2007)

wow'...THANKS FOR THE HELP'...i seen your post's and went and picked it up!!!!...$700.00...really sturdy...i have been using a 25 yr old hopkins press 4 color 4 station ...for the last 3yrs and things have been going great!!!...i just needed the extra 2 stations thats why i wanted this chaparrel press....my hopkins screen clamps all fell off so i would dig holes in my screens just tighting them....lol....but the one problem i have with this chaparrel is that it is missing these black pieces that hold the L' bracket to the press...DANG IT'!!...i need 4 of them for the 2 stations...each L' bracket needs one....


----------



## denck (Apr 7, 2009)

give em a call
*Chaparral Industries, Inc.* 
3730 E. Southern Avenue 
Phoenix, AZ 85040 
602-437-4883 
800-654-5885 
602-437-2270 (Fax) 
Email: [email protected] 
Website: www.chaparralscreenprint.com 
Manufacturer of conveyor dryers, exposure units, manual presses as well as manual and automatic flash cure units.


----------

